# one eyed P



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hey guys heres an image of my RBP the very first day i took it home from the LFS ... notice that the eye isnt even there..I had to rescue him it was constantly being harrased by the other P's .. they even ate his eye :O


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

I now name thee, "Capt. Hook!" Cool P. Maybe the missing eye will regenerate :laugh:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Anybody have a spare glass eye?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

One eyes Willie!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

that fish is so ugly!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

When's the last time you looked in a mirror?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

more recently than that fish!
not that it would matter, because it can only see its best side!  :laugh:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"more recently than that fish! not that it would matter, because it can only see its best side!"

Well if your looking down, I would not agree with that statement.







:rasp:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

are you saying my knob is less attractive than that piranha?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"are you saying my knob is less attractive than that piranha?"

Not really, I think your knob would be quite attractive to a piranha and delicious too







:laugh: :rasp:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

LOL ... you guys crack me up ... the P is alot larger now than in that origonal pic ther i just thought i would show you guys that one.... its a reall kool looking P illl show you the pic of the other eye sometimes...its appears to have 2 pupils :O weird i know .... man i wish i had more room for more tnak s to make more diifferent P setups ... but dont we all ? ...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> I think your knob would be quite attractive and delicious too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thats what they all say!
but usually they are women! :laugh:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have a one eyed piranha. there is nothing diffrent about him but his one eye.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

kool i guess thats a good thing you could say then ... this guy is by himslef though casue when i got him he was constantly being picked on by others ... mybe when he gets bigger and fully adjusted i may introduce him to other members of his family


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey Ryan, Just wanted to say thanks for getting me booted off Aquatiqterrors.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I didn't do anything man you brought that on yourself ... I didnt say a word about you posts man... you gotta talk to the admins about that one man


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"Hey Ryan, Just wanted to say thanks for getting me booted off Aquatiqterrors"

(Active Pulse) This is not the board to be doing this type of posting on. If you got a problem use the PM. I'm a member of Aquatiq and I've never had a problem there as long as you respect the board. :







:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

Most of the time its not aggression but during a feeding frenzy and to small of a tank that they loose there eyes.


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

heres a one eyed P i had to euthanize today:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that one's pretty f*cked up!
Poor lil' bugger.


----------

